# next stop - Bach - 3 motets



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*J.S. Bach: Motet BWV 229 'Komm, Jesu, komm'
Vocalconsort Berlin o.l.v. Daniel Reuss*

youtube comment

*surely, if there is a heaven, then J S Bach, will be the conductor of the heavenly choirs. Who else???? This music transport you to another world. Merci avrokasslek for this down load.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*J.S. Bach: Motet 'Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf', BWV 226
Vocalconsort Berlin o.l.v. Daniel Reuss*

youtube comment

*My favourite Bach Motet, written especially for the funeral service of J.H. ERNESTI who was the Rector of the Thomasschule of Leipzig and who died in Oct. 1729. Surprisingly upbeat music for a funeral service but said to reflect the character of the late departed Rector.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*J.S. Bach: Motet BWV 225 'Singet dem Herrn'
Vocalconsort Berlin o.l.v. Daniel Reuss*

youtube comment

*And God said, let there be J S Bach﻿*


----------

